# Ford 601 Starting Help



## bombard16 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just acquired a Workmaster 601 from my father-in-law this weekend. I've noticed it has a little trouble starting. When it is started the first time of the day it fires up after turning over 2-3 times, but after it's ran for a while and warmed up it is harder to start. Has to turn several times and I haven't successfully started it without the choke. What should I check to try and help it start easier? 

It seems to have a weak battery (6 volt), but I wouldn't think that would cause it to start harder after running. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your tractor isa 601 series, but the exact model you have depends upon the features it has:
611: Select-O-Speed, no PTO 
621: Four-speed, no PTO or 3-point 
631: Four-speed, no PTO 
641: Four-speed 
651: Five-speed 
661: Five-speed, live PTO 
671: Select-O-Speed 
681: Select-O-Speed, dual-speed PTO

I assume that your tractor is a gasser, as opposed to a diesel. Cranking speed does help the engine start. Some compression is lost with slow cranking. 

Clean all the battery and starter connections, including ground. Clean also the starter mounting to the engine as well. Replace the battery if the cleaning doesn't help.

The next thing to check is the spark intensity. Pull a spark plug wire and position it to give about a 3/8" gap to the plug. The spark should be a blue arc capable of jumping the gap. Yellowish or orange spark is not good enough.


----------



## bombard16 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks. Mine is a 641 based off the information you provided. how come some pics I've seen of tractors have a 641 logo and others 601?

I will charge the battery for a good long time and check the plugs.


----------

